# Venison Sausage



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

HELP! NEED RECIPES
Looking for some recipes for makin some venison sausage,bologna,or pepperoni. Would like to do in 8- 10 lb. batches. I think this site is the best, as in Ohio I haven't found a site that cares as much about the outdoors as the people here.


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.himtnjerky.com/ 
HIgh Mountain is what we use.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks for the web adress for the spices.
I am still looking though I would like to find mix it yourself recipes. Again, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Do a "search" of the recipes forum. I know I've seen plenty of them in the past.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info, we'll try it.


----------

